# Another dumb question...



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

Good Rapala choices (type, color, size) for casting from a pier side in 10'-15' water depth. And, how do you work the advised Rapala? I usually fish at night. Thanks.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Out here shadraps and wally divers work best for me. At night I like rapala #13 floaters and chartruse and firetiger.


----------



## bulkdriverlp (Apr 21, 2008)

big lure, big fish. id cast some j-18 at night use a dark color. like minnow color.


----------

